# Road to the unknown



## elias j nilsson (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, I am currently working on improving my writing skills for orchestral music to be used in movies/games and need all the advises I can get. I started about a month ago making music in FL Studio 11 so I am still learning the program. If you have time I would love if you could take a look at my first song (link at bottom) and tell me what you think about the idea, the mixing, areas to improve etc. Since I want to improve, all criticism is very welcomed!

I'm not sure if this was the right place to post this in so if it's wrong please tell me where to post it instead 

Sincerely

Elias Nilsson

Link to the song:


__
https://soundcloud.com/elias_nilsson%2Froad-to


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's pretty good if your goal is, in fact, writing movie scores.

It wouldn't engage me much in a concert setting or on my Ipod though.


----------

